
Why Clojure doesn’t need invokedynamic, but it might be nice - LiveTheDream
http://blog.fogus.me/2011/10/14/why-clojure-doesnt-need-invokedynamic-but-it-might-be-nice/
======
rue
A response from Charlie Nutter (JRuby): [http://blog.headius.com/2011/10/why-
clojure-doesnt-need-invo...](http://blog.headius.com/2011/10/why-clojure-
doesnt-need-invokedynamic.html)

------
CountHackulus
Just want to clear up a few things here. This article focuses entirely on the
HotSpot JVM. There are other JVMs out there that support invokedynamic, and
they don't all work the same way. Also saying that Java isn't a consumer of
invokedynamic is only true currently and is likely to change in the future.

The more people use invokedynamic, the more the compiler people are going to
look at it. Not to mention that the current way things are done (at least in
JRuby), the compiler basically hits a wall in a lot of cases because it can't
decide what to inline and where to get it. Invokedynamic will (with a bit of
VM magic) make those optimizations a lot easier for the compiler to do.

~~~
fogus

        Java isn't a consumer of invokedynamic 
        is only true currently and is likely to 
        change in the future.
    

Well, I can only speak about the present. I definitely hope that invokedynamic
(and based on the comments to the post itself, this appears to be the
thinking) is consumed by Java as such a scenario eliminates that particular
misgiving.

